# Day old kids with yellow poop stuck to their butts



## Egg_Newton (Oct 29, 2012)

I went out to check on my new babies and saw they had a lot of yellow poop stuck all over their butts and legs. I cleaned it all off. Is their any medicine I need to give them?


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 29, 2012)

That's normal, the poop will change as the mom's milk changes from the colostrum in a week or so.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, that's the colostrum milk from the dam. That is normal and in a few days she should have normal goat poops. No need to worry and no need to give anything.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Oct 29, 2012)

It was like when chicks have pasty butt. It's normal for their to be big globs like that?


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea it's mustardy in color and very sticky.  Can actually be very difficult to get off it's so sticky.  I guess the amounts just depends on the amount of milk the kid is drinking but it all sounds normal to me.  The mom should clean it off but with my twins one was cleaned better than the other.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah. It can be rather thick or it can a bit runny. They may have it on the back of their legs too because it can be sticky. It is the colostrum and it is normal.


----------

